
Why I left Mac for Windows: Apple has given up - bpierre
https://char.gd/blog/2017/why-i-left-mac-for-windows-apple-has-given-up
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797042)

